# Jasmine Eiland: Trigger Warning



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 22, 2019)

Jasmine Eiland was drugged and raped in the middle of the dance floor in an Atlanta club.  She was streaming on Facebook live before she drank the beverage the rapist spiked so her assault was filmed in real time. She screamed "stop" and "help me" repeatedly and instead of doing that people pulled out their phones to record her rape because, you know "World Star". 

I'm disgusted with  humanity right now.


----------



## Iwander (Jan 22, 2019)

That's terrible.


----------



## winterinatl (Jan 22, 2019)

That’s awful. And no one called authorities? They better shut that place down.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 22, 2019)

I didn’t watch the video but I saw a screenshot from it.  you can clearly see a pill in her drink. She was drugged and assaulted.


----------



## Shula (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm utterly sickened and speechless.


----------



## SoforReal (Jan 22, 2019)

I wish I never saw that video. It really messed me up! No one deserves that. I don’t care how short her dress was. I hope that guy gets life in prison.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jan 22, 2019)

How horrible!!! People are extremely vile to sit back and watch that let alone record it. At least there is visual evidence of it and will help convict him. I have to go meditate, this is too much.


----------



## nysister (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm not going to watch that, but I'm trying to understand how that can happen on a dance floor. Was he actually dancing with her? Did he take her off to the side? Did any of the people recording it threaten to report it and have proof of what he did? 

I've never frequented clubs because this type of thing I assumed was the norm.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 22, 2019)

nysister said:


> I'm not going to watch that, but I'm trying to understand how that can happen on a dance floor. Was he actually dancing with her? Did he take her off to the side? Did any of the people recording it threaten to report it and have proof of what he did?
> 
> I've never frequented clubs because this type of thing I assumed was the norm.


He was standing behind her with his arm around her waist and initially penetrated her while she was standing and then bent her over with his arm still around her waist to keep her from falling to the floor.    You can see multiple dudes over her shoulder with their phones filming.    From the time he pulled her top down to expose her breasts until it's over she's screaming her head off  "Stop" and "Somebody help me".    Her body is limp the whole time.

When I posted this thread I had not seen the video.  Much like that xxxtentacion death photo, it was unavoidable on tumblr. I didn't realize what I was watching until I saw it because the video starts as a locked iPhone keypad screen and the next thing you know there's a sexual assault happening.   I have also seen photos from the rapists Facebook page of him holding up drinks from different parties that clearly showed pills at the bottom of the glasses full of mixed drinks.  So he isn't new to this.  I am glad that I saw the video because there is not a doubt in my mind that this ***** needs to go to jail for the rest of his life.  It's him. He did it.  Lock him up.


----------



## nysister (Jan 22, 2019)

@Crackers Phinn No surprise he makes this a habit. Absolute filth. I hope his end is as he lived.


----------



## awhyley (Jan 22, 2019)

This is unspeakable.  Where were the bouncers?


----------



## LovingLady (Jan 22, 2019)

@Crackers Phinn I saw the video however Dominique Williams is framing it as something else.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jan 22, 2019)

i wish i had the time and patience to listen, because i can't imagine what one could even say to defend oneself in such a disgusting act.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 22, 2019)

I saw the video....and I am sooo angry!!! 
I can never unsee or unhear the distress she was in, yet helpless from being so impaired by the drug and the pain she felt as he tore into her.  I am soooo MAD!


----------



## weaveadiva (Jan 23, 2019)

nysister said:


> I've never frequented clubs because this type of thing I assumed was the norm.


Sis, a man raping a woman in the middle of a dance floor is not normal.


----------



## LovingLady (Jan 23, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> i wish i had the time and patience to listen, because i can't imagine what one could even say to defend oneself in such a disgusting act.


The usual victim blaming and how she is lying about the situation. "She was in a twerk contest after" "Look at what she was wearing" "I was helping her up because she couldn't stand" etc.  

One of the records going around was taken by a women (most of the people around them were women). Once the incident was over and Jasmine was carried away her and her friends were laughing saying "she got F-ed to sleep". 

I'm surprised more women are not in this thread.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jan 23, 2019)

No MAN tried to save her! No MAN? Where were the real men in that club? Everybody in that building needs some type of charge!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jan 23, 2019)

LovingLady said:


> I'm surprised more women are not in this thread


Why are you surprised especially since the thread has a warning? No body wants to read a mess such as this story.  I came to read the political forum but saw this one as the first story in the forum.  This thread does not want you to talk back and forth with people.  It makes you want to burn down that building with every one in it.


----------



## nysister (Jan 23, 2019)

weaveadiva said:


> Sis, a man raping a woman in the middle of a dance floor is not normal.



Not in the middle of a dance floor, but in clubs. I've known people it's happened to and it unfortunately didn't seem to be an infrequent happening.


----------



## nysister (Jan 23, 2019)

weaveadiva said:


> Sis, a man raping a woman in the middle of a dance floor is not normal.



TBH many dances in clubs make it look like that's what's happening though. I'm definitely glad I passed on them. There's rarely a positive that you hear because of someone going to a club.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't know how Tonya TKO is getting away with posting the videos on her YT page.  A FEMALE bystander posted her footage of the rape and was giggling with a group of other FEMALES talking about dude bleeped her to sleep.  From this video, I saw at least 4 other people recording.  While I couldn't hear the victim yelling over the music the bystanders could obviously see she wasn't alert.    

I can't believe I'm watching Tonya TKO but she is doing the prosecutors work and for that she should be applauded.


----------



## AVNchick (Jan 23, 2019)

I’ve been following this on the other site. The perp’s info has been found and he has even been doing social media “interviews” saying Jasmine is lying about it being rape. He’s a real POS. Apparently he was a bouncer hired for that particular night at the club. His bio info says he’s a celebrity bodyguard and a veteran. I’d bet he’s done this type of thing before. I feel so bad for the victim and all the backlash she’s been getting.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 23, 2019)

Have not seen the video. 

This was on the news this morning. Atlanta PD or Da was not pursuing charges, according to the news report, even though the suspect was known and identified. 

Their words not mine.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 23, 2019)

Wait. A. Minute.

Ok I did not watch video as I did not think I could take it yet BUT from the posts on this forum:

1) There is clear evidence that the pos spiked her drink.

2) The clearly impaired girl was begging for help and screaming for him to stop.

HOW DOES THAT EQUAL NO CHARGES?!!!

OK. Let society imagine white victim and Black perp in same scenario...

That said,  it is speaks such tragic volumes that her friends were giggling about it...same mentality as those who support r kelly.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 24, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't know how Tonya TKO is getting away with posting the videos on her YT page.  A FEMALE bystander posted her footage of the rape and was giggling with a group of other FEMALES talking about dude bleeped her to sleep.  From this video, I saw at least 4 other people recording.  While I couldn't hear the victim yelling over the music the bystanders could obviously see she wasn't alert.
> 
> I can't believe I'm watching Tonya TKO but she is doing the prosecutors work and for that she should be applauded.



She says some sideeye worthy stuff about black Americans/AADOS as a first generation carib americans, but I like her videos in general. Her 5 or so videos on the rape answered some questions I had.


----------



## awhyley (Jan 24, 2019)

AVNchick said:


> I’ve been following this on the other site. The perp’s info has been found and he has even been doing social media “interviews” saying Jasmine is lying about it being rape. He’s a real POS. *Apparently he was a bouncer hired for that particular night at the club. *His bio info says he’s a celebrity bodyguard and a veteran. I’d bet he’s done this type of thing before. I feel so bad for the victim and all the backlash she’s been getting.



So basically, he was raping on the job?



itsallaboutattitude said:


> This was on the news this morning. *Atlanta PD or Da was not pursuing charges*, according to the news report, even though the suspect was known and identified.



This is a disgrace.  Is there a petition out about this?


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm so tired of the stories of black women not being protected. That behavior is not normal for a club and he was on the job. He need to go to prison for this as well as the other people who filmed her and thought it was funny.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 24, 2019)

It does not make sense that it would take this long for him to be arrested.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 24, 2019)

I am participating in this thread, but I am tired.  I have not sought out any additional information.

I didn't even look at local news this morning.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 24, 2019)

Once this POS spiked her drink, she was unable to give informed consent and he is a rapist.  End of story!


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 24, 2019)

Apparently this woman is married, and from the limited information I observed, he is a POS. Evidently she has no one who loves her in life. And that’s just indescribably sad.


----------



## Shula (Jan 25, 2019)

nysister said:


> I've never frequented clubs because this type of thing I assumed was the norm.



That saddest thing about this comment is that the world is so jacked up that if someone said this was the norm, I wouldn't be shocked at all. Why not? We do and film everything else. And yes, a lot of the dancing looks like simulated sex acts.

I hope this lady gets justice. We all thought cameras would help keep us safer with police brutality or other crap like this. Our lives still don't really matter in this society.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 26, 2019)

unfortunately, Jasmine attempted suicide.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 26, 2019)

Nooooo!!!! This girl needs help NOW! Is this being publicized??!!!   What is being done to help her??? I cannot imagine the horror this girl must feel! She needs to know she has public support!  How is she??!!!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m not clicking on any videos. Need summaries. 

This is all triggering as I’ve been groped and manhandled more than once in a club setting before the time of cell phone video evidence.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 27, 2019)

I just want to hug her and let her know that she matters. This has really troubled me. I pray that she doesn't make any other attempts and that she finds a way to heal. I'm not sure what to think about the ex-husband or soon to be ex-husband reappearing after he made those shady comments. He seemed to be a heartless vulture. I feel like the friend that posted the update video is sincere. I'm not sure about anyone else.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jan 27, 2019)

My dyslexia and comprehension are acting up. So she attempted suicide 3/24 and most recently?


----------



## awhyley (Jan 27, 2019)

This just gets worse and worse.   Just praying for her physical and mental recovery.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jan 27, 2019)

It gets worse.  I'm speechless.  She needs help.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 31, 2019)

He was arrested for aggravated sodomy on the 29th


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank God. 

So was the previous report about not pressing charges inaccurate or did something change?


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 31, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Thank God.
> 
> So was the previous report about not pressing charges inaccurate or did something change?


Probably a bit of both, the Police may have declined to press charges at that time until they investigated but people took it as no charges will be filed ever.


----------



## awhyley (Jan 31, 2019)

At first, I was only seeing this being reported on sites like gossiponthis and a few YouTube videos, but the story finally broke officially about 1/2 hour ago.  It's still shocking that it took this long for him to be reprimanded.

Oops, forgot to include the link: https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...was-streamed-facebook/lBXNx82AMp1Ne59sjpWapO/


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 31, 2019)

Held without bond good!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 31, 2019)

This only shows the pill in her drink.  No rape footage. 





>


**


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 31, 2019)

Rape is horrific in all it's forms.  The concept of forced sodomy makes my brain shut down tho.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 31, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Rape is horrific in all it's forms.  The concept of forced sodomy makes my brain shut down tho.


Especially in that setting. Granted no setting is acceptable but being partially disrobed in public while others not only watch but appear to enjoy watching (I assume based on their choice to record) while being completely helpless is the stuff nightmares are made of. Then to add seeing it later and thousands of people continuing to watch online. It’s unfathomable that it really happened yet we all know it did.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 31, 2019)

I haven’t kept up with this because it hurts my spirit but I thought I read, maybe on the other site, that she was in fb comments saying that she wasn’t penetrated. She was making a distinction between sexual assault and rape. 

Now I’m wondering about other things I heard about her watching a performance afterward. She may have been there in a haze but I really hate the way people have portrayed this situation like it wasn’t rape because of whatever lame rationale they had as if someone who was drugged can be expected to behave normally.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 31, 2019)

awhyley said:


> At first, I was only seeing this being reported on sites like gossiponthis and a few YouTube videos, but the story finally broke officially about 1/2 hour ago.  It's still shocking that it took this long for him to be reprimanded.
> 
> Oops, forgot to include the link: https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...was-streamed-facebook/lBXNx82AMp1Ne59sjpWapO/


Thanks to the relentless work of black women bloggers


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 31, 2019)

I read an article on the ajc site about this before that rubbed me the wrong way. It wasn’t overtly shady but it basically said a woman filmed her assault on fb live without any context. It was the kind of article that leads people to think that rather than calling for help or fighting him off she pulled out her phone.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 1, 2019)

I’m just now reading that he was charged with Aggravated Sodomy.  I can’t even. 

I’ve been following this story elsewhere, and this woman has some truly foul people in her circle. Like, every single person she knows ain’t .


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Feb 1, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Rape is horrific in all it's forms.  The concept of forced sodomy makes my brain shut down tho.





Black Ambrosia said:


> Especially in that setting. Granted no setting is acceptable but being partially disrobed in public while others not only watch but appear to enjoy watching (I assume based on their choice to record) while being completely helpless is the stuff nightmares are made of. Then to add seeing it later and thousands of people continuing to watch online. It’s unfathomable that it really happened yet we all know it did.



True.

It's bad enough being drug and raped (let's call it what it was-rape).  But to have others watch it, film it and not step in to help must be humiliating.  One could think that they were just another couple having sex in public but once she started to say 'help me', one could have asked if the woman was okay. But no one did. And now your humiliation, your degradation is plastered all over the internet, with folks questioning your behavior and your actions- it's enough to see how someone could turn to suicide to be rid of the pain. I hope that she has a strong support system around her.


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 1, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> True.
> 
> It's bad enough being drug and raped (let's call it what it was-rape).  But to have others watch it, film it and not step in to help must be humiliating.  One could think that they were just another couple having sex in public but once she started to say 'help me', one could have asked if the woman was okay. But no one did. And now your humiliation, your degradation is plastered all over the internet, with folks questioning your behavior and your actions- it's enough to see how someone could turn to suicide to be rid of the pain. I hope that she has a strong support system around her.


Her support system is full of garbage. I hope she finds new friends, family and associates.


----------



## greight (Feb 1, 2019)

This hurts me deeply


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 13, 2019)

Woman sues Atlanta nightclub after alleged sexual assault streamed on Facebook Live

(CNN) — A woman who says she was sexually assaulted at a popular Atlanta nightclub and is suing the company that owns Opera Atlanta told reporters Tuesday she is a "victim, but I'm a survivor as well."

Jasmine Eiland and her attorney, L. Chris Stewart, said at a news conference that the club, which was hosting a concert on January 20, did not have enough security, and due to Opera's negligence she was sexually assaulted on the dance floor as she streamed her birthday party on Facebook Live.

As Stewart played reporters a video he says shows a man pulling Eiland through the crowd after a first assault, his client appeared to be overcome with tears and she was helped from the room for a while.

Stewart said the man assaulted her twice -- once on the dance floor and again in an off-limits outdoor area.

CNN reached out to Grae Hospitality, listed as operators of Opera, but was unable to get comment. Previously, Bryan Knight, an attorney for Opera, said the club was cooperating with a criminal investigation by police.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 13, 2019)

If the club has insurance, they will settle but I can't see this going to trial.   I've been thinking about the movie "The Accused" ever since this whole thing came up.  In that case the bar settled with the victim as well.


----------



## Cheekychica (Feb 13, 2019)

She was assaulted twice that night?? Omg.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 13, 2019)

Cheekychica said:


> She was assaulted twice that night?? Omg.


Same dude.  There's a whole nother video from when he took her off the dance floor.


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 13, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> If the club has insurance, they will settle but I can't see this going to trial.   I've been thinking about the movie "The Accused" ever since this whole thing came up.  In that case the bar settled with the victim as well.



They’ll settle and move right along.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Feb 13, 2019)

No, they need to burn that place down. Also the other people who were of close proximity need some type of charge as well.


----------



## Petal26 (Feb 13, 2019)

I am nauseated.  I hope that jerk gets raped and tortured in jail.  He deserves no mercy.

I'm praying for Jasmine.  She didn't deserve this.  No one does.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 14, 2019)

For some reason I thought he worked at the nightclub as security. 

Hope she gets some justice and a fresh start. What a horrible situation. And I hope the other young lady he assaulted gets some healing as well, even if she won't get any justice personally.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 14, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> *No, they need to burn that place down. *Also the other people who were of close proximity need some type of charge as well.



I remember hearing about an artist cancelling a performance there shortly after this happened. I'm wondering if others are doing the same. If so, it may only be a matter of time before they're out of business. 



intellectualuva said:


> *For some reason I thought he worked at the nightclub as security. *
> 
> Hope she gets some justice and a fresh start. What a horrible situation. And I hope the other young lady he assaulted gets some healing as well, even if she won't get any justice personally.


I saw that as well. I think his social media pages said he was in security and maybe people assumed he was working the club that night? IDK but I definitely heard he was a security guard there which I'm guessing isn't true or that would be mentioned in the lawsuit against the club.


----------



## Cheekychica (Feb 14, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Same dude.  There's a whole nother video from when he took her off the dance floor.



I knew it was the same dude, didn't realize he assaulted her more than once. I feel sick.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 14, 2019)

No story yet on the site but I saw this banner.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 14, 2019)

Judge denies Opera sexual assault suspect bond

1 hour ago 
By Raisa Habersham, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
Feb 14, 2019

A Fulton County judge denied bond Thursday to a man accused in two sexual assaults, including one inside a popular Midtown Nightclub.

Dominique Williams, 34, faces an aggravated sodomy charge in an alleged sexual assault against Jasmine Eiland inside Opera nightclub. In that case, authorities said Williams sexually assaulted Eiland on the dance floor before taking her to an outside patio area and attacking her again. Eiland inadvertently filmed her attack on Facebook Live.

On Thursday, Fulton County Superior Court Judge Rachel Krause heard arguments from prosecutors and Williamsʼ attorney and decided he was “a significant risk to the community.”

At a preliminary hearing Wednesday, a Fulton County judge added a rape charge against Williams after an Atlanta police officer testified Williams sexually assaulted another woman at his South Fulton home in September.

Atlanta police Detective Katie Riester, the lead investigator in the nightclub case, told a magistrate judge the second alleged victim came forward after learning of the Opera case. The woman told police she went on a date with Williams and had drinks with him at a restaurant. At one point, the woman went to the restroom, came back and finished her drink.

The woman said she soon felt woozy and weak, Riester testified. Williams then offered to have her wait at his place until she felt comfortable driving home. The woman agreed to go to Williamsʼ South Fulton home, Riester said.

“(The victim) said they were having good conversation, laughing and then the next thing she remembered was waking up in his bed,” Riester said.

When the woman woke up, she saw Williams in the bathroom and heard the sound of him taking off a condom, Riester testified. She also noticed her one-piece outfit was torn. When the victim asked what happened, Williams told her he was rubbing on her when it ripped, Riester testified.

The woman grabbed her things and left. The woman told Riester she did not feel comfortable reporting the sexual assault at the time.

Earlier this week, Eiland filed a lawsuit against Opera nightclub alleging there was no adequate security the night she was sexually assaulted.

The nightclubʼs attorney, Bryan Knight, said the venue is cooperating with the investigation. “The safety of all our guests is our main priority and we have always upheld the highest standard of security each night.”


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 14, 2019)

Obviously date rape drugs like Rohypnol and anything else that would put somebody out ain't new but finding out there's a second victim makes me wonder if dude has just been doing this for years or he was inspired by Bill Cosby.


----------



## gn1g (Feb 14, 2019)

this is horrible. the girl attempted suicide shortly after this incident.  I pray she recovers well.


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2019)

His attorney is disturbing..


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2019)

Laela said:


> His attorney is disturbing..


Can you provide the time in the video? It’s 3 hours long.


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2019)

The time in the video? not understanding the question.. I didn't listen to the entire thing, just most of what the guy's attorney had to say


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 18, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can you provide the time in the video? It’s 3 hours long.



27 min in. A woman introduces herself as the attorney. I kept bouncing around stopping when there was a face change. Lol.


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 19, 2019)

Laela said:


> His attorney is disturbing..


He is a monster.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 19, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> 27 min in. A woman introduces herself as the attorney. I kept bouncing around stopping when there was a face change. Lol.


Thanks. I watched for about 12 minutes. It didn't seem like it was going anywhere but my guess is she's trying to poke holes in the investigator's testimony by finding something she wasn't sure about even if it was insignificant. I don't really get why her knowledge of the number of rooms in the club is relevant when she made it clear that she wasn't there when the crime took place. There's video of him dragging her off the dance floor so... I guess I'm just frustrated with the direction of it but I didn't hear anything one way or the other.


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2019)

They need to shut this place down 


*FOUR WOMEN IN TOTAL HAVE ALLEGED SEXUAL ASSAULT AT OPERA ATLANTA*
Jasmine Eiland's live stream rape incident may not have been an isolated occurrence.
JOHN CAMERON | FEB 27, 2019







Last week it came to light that Jasmine Eiland had filed a lawsuit against Opera Atlanta after she captured her own apparent rape at the nightclub on Facebook Live. Now it has come to light that she was one of four alleged victims to report sexual assault at Opera in the past two years.

According to police reports, a woman was allegedly fondled while unconscious at the club in March of 2017. Another female patron alleged that a man had attempted to forcefully penetrate her in November of the same year, and then that December a man allegedly forced another female attendee to have sex with him in Opera's bathroom.

All of the aforementioned incidents took place before new management took over the nightclub in the October of last year. The Atlanta Police Department has said that instances of sexual assault are not typical of nightclubs.

Neither Joshua Palmer nor Chris Stewart of Stewart Trial Attorneys have disclosed the amount of Jasmine Eiland lawsuit against Opera Nightclub at the time of writing.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 2, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 23, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Obviously date rape drugs like Rohypnol and anything else that would put somebody out ain't new but finding out there's a second victim makes me wonder if dude has just been doing this for years or he was inspired by Bill Cosby.



*Man accused of sexual assault during Facebook Live video indicted on rape charges in separate incident*
March 27, 2019

A man accused of attacking a woman inside a popular Midtown nightclub has been indicted on rape and aggravated sexual battery charges, the Fulton County District Attorney’s Office said.

Dominique Williams, 34, was indicted by a grand jury Monday on an aggravated battery charge in the alleged Jan. 19 attack on Jasmine Eiland inside Opera nightclub. The indictment has not yet been uploaded to the Fulton County Superior Court’s system.

Attorney Chris Stewart, who represents Eiland, said the indictment was “another step toward justice and protecting women in Atlanta.”

Atlanta police said Williams sexually accosted Eiland on the dance floor before taking her to an outside patio area and attacking her again. Eiland, who was at the club celebrating her birthday, inadvertently streamed video of the attack on Facebook Live. Eiland later filed a lawsuit against the nightclub alleging they lacked security that night.

It is the policy of the AJC to not name alleged victims of sexual crimes, but in this case Eiland chose to publicly discuss the incident. "I figured that if I had not come forward and put my face forward, what would the next woman do," she said when announcing the lawsuit.

Williams was also indicted on a rape charge for an incident alleged to have occurred at his South Fulton home in September. Atlanta police Detective Katie Riester, the lead investigator in the nightclub case, testified Feb. 14 that the victim told police she went on a date with Williams and had drinks with him at a restaurant. At one point, the woman went to the restroom, came back and finished her drink. The woman said she soon felt woozy and weak, Riester said. 

Williams then offered to have her wait at his place until she felt comfortable driving home, Reister said. The woman agreed to go to Williams’ home where they had “good conversation.”

“...Then the next thing she remembered was waking up in his bed,” Riester said.

The woman came forward after learning of Eiland’s assault.

“She’s always wanted justice for herself and Jasmine,” the victim’s attorney, Gerald Griggs, said. “She’s hopeful now that (Williams) has been charged.”

Williams remains in Fulton County Jail without bond.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 24, 2019)

I hope more women (because we know there are more) come forward so that he stays in prison for the rest of his natural life.


----------

